

L0pht Website Relaunched - tsally
http://www.l0pht.com/

======
schwanksta
They're apparently launching a site called Hacker News:
<http://hackernews.com/>

~~~
sanswork
It's actually another relaunch I think it was originally launched in the late
90s as hacker news network. Then after the @stake merger some stuff happened
and it was shut down. It use to be like a slashdot specificall for computer
security if I remember correctly(It's been a while).

*Add link with some history from the creator. <http://www.spacerogue.net/wordpress/?p=94>

~~~
schwanksta
You're right. Here's a sample: <http://www.spacerogue.net/hnn/061600.html>

------
rrival
What's next, Mirsky's Worst of the Web? Maybe I should bring netstat.net back.
Hmm.

------
lpgauth
Anyone actually still uses l0phtcrack? I remember using it back in the days,
but now with rainbow tables a "stupid" bruteforce is simply not cutting it.

~~~
ubernostrum
I've used it occasionally. I had to work with one Windows box (for IE
testing), to which I always forgot the password.

------
pedalpete
First off, I have no idea what your site is all about. Why would I go to this
site, why did you create it.

From a design perspective, it is simple, but very dark and hard to read.
Reversed text (darker background, lighter print) can work for headlines, but
for larger bodies of text it is more difficult to read.

Unfortunately, the way I see it you haven't communicated what it is and why
i'd use it, and you also haven't designed it well enough from a strictly
visual standpoint to make it usable.

~~~
sanswork
I don't believe he launched it he appears to be just passing on the news. The
L0pht was a very famous hacker think tank back in the 90s. They've presented
for congress and it's members have done a lot of influential things in the
security and software world. The people that will use this site and that
follow them will appreciate the simple what I call developer design of the
site.

For reference <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L0pht>

~~~
jasonkester
This would have been a good thing to put on the site itself. It explains what
we're looking at.

As the grandparent explains, this article has no context in the title
("[unspellable] website launched"), and no context in the target site. It's
just a black hole (or rather a grey hole, given the site's look and feel). I
made it back here without any idea what it was or why I had been sent there.

The grandparent's assessment was completely correct and delivered
constructively. It should not have been voted down.

~~~
sanswork
The l0pht were such a big part of the internet world in the 90s that
explaining what they were on a site with the focus such as this seems a waste
of effort.

Even if you were completely unaware of them the use of the word relaunch would
indicate that it was an existing site and a quick search on Google would show
you why explaining who they are wouldn't always be considered necessary.
Complaining of not knowing who they are just screams to me of laziness.

His assessment was targeted at a site where design is a concern for the site.
The l0pht site has pretty much always been more about substance than style
making a design critic pointless.

------
ahoyhere
Wow, memories.

Will Cult of the Dead Cow come back too?

(Wait! They are back already! I just hadn't looked in something like a decade.
Jesus christ, they have a blog now...)

~~~
dantheman
They're not back,they never left :)

